
Environmental impact of textile manufacturing - ryanmercer
https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2016/7/19/environmental-impact-of-textile-manufacturing
======
ryanmercer
This is an older post but I've updated it yet again today and it's still as
applicable now as ever.

